# Mock tuna helper recipe?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for tuna helper from scratch? 
Ive got the noodles and peas and carrots.
I just dont know whats in the sauce packet, and thats what Im trying to duplicate


Tia


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just add a can of cream of celery soup and a tablespoon of my dried vegy mix. Different but oh so good....James


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, I think I will try that. I have the cream of celery soup.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I prefer cream of mushroom, and even better if homemade. Take a few fresh mushrooms, chopped small, saute in a little butter to soften, then add 2 more TBSP butter and 2 TBSP flour. Stir and cook a couple minutes to get the "paste" flavor out of the flour, then add 2 cups milk and stir and cook. It will thicken up. If you have cream, use it for part of the milk for a richer sauce. I like a little garlic powder, salt and pepper for seasoning. 

I hardly ever buy "cream of" soups anymore unless they are on a heck of a sale. Too much salt and "science project" ingredients, not to mention the extra expense. It only takes a few minutes to stir up a white sauce and you can flavor it to suit your needs. I don't know how to spell it correctly, but the chefs call it "BEESH-a-mel".


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> I don't know how to spell it correctly, but the chefs call it "BEESH-a-mel".


I was googling recipes last night and came across that. Almost made it. I will next time.
It seems to me the powder is like a white sauce, and I want to learn how to make those anyways.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I use cream of chicken soup and no peas.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Here one our freind how is a vegan sent me of the web 
http://yeahthatvegan----.blogspot.com/2007/09/mock-tuna-casserole.html
Mock Tuna Casserole 
INGREDIENTS:

12 oz. yolk-free pasta ribbons (or a fettucine noodle or something will work fine too)

12 oz. shrooms, sliced

1 onion, diced

1 T. margarine

1 c. soymilk

1 T. flour

1 t. garlic powder

A double-batch of Mock Tuna Salad

Salt & pepper to taste

1 handful of kettle-cut potato chips (optional)

DIRECTIONS

Cook up the pasta al dente according to the directions on the box. Drain and set aside.

Whip up your double-batch of Mock Tuna Salad.

In a small sauce-pan, add the margarine on a low flame and fry up your onions and mushrooms until the shrooms are tender. Mix in 1 T. flour and then gradually add the soymilk while whisking away so it doesn't burn. Once it's all in there, add the garlic powder. Cook for about 5-10 minutes or so, until the base has thickened up a bit. 

Preheat oven to 400. Spray a large casserole dish (mine is a roundy one, and I'm not sure the precise size, but it should comfortably hold all your pasta). In a large mixing bowl, mix together your noodles and mock tuna salad. Slowly stir in your mushroomy mixture. Salt and pepper (and add in any other spices you think you might like--I think this definitely could've used a bit more spicing up). 

Pour into casserole dish. Crush up a handful of kettle chips and sprinkle on top. (Many of the ACTUAL tuna casserole recipes recommended this, but I found that it didn't add much either which way, especially when the chips just got mushy as leftovers, so you could just as easily leave this out.) 

Cook for 30-45 minutes (until casserole is heated all the way through). 

Eat. Marvel at its delighful blandness.

MARVEL!

(Makes anywhere from 6-10 servings)


----------

